# Braggin on my boys



## surfbass (Sep 12, 2004)

Hey guys, I usually stay on the fishing forums but I cant pass up a chance to post some brag pics of my boys and some of this years kills.


----------



## duck_slayer89 (Oct 27, 2008)

nice pics where they killing these sag daddys. looks alot like lake houston


----------



## surfbass (Sep 12, 2004)

Those were all taken on Rayburn


----------

